# Sand or fine aragonite



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm deciding should I put sugar sand or finer aragonite. What is better in maintenance and appearance? What's the difference?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sugar /fine sized sand/aroganite will be easily blown around and will move eventually to the sump

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Ummm, is there any benefits to sand?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

The smallest I would suggest is Caribsea "Special Grade" it still gives you a sandy look but mostly stays in place. 
Anything finer is a total PIA especially for high flow tank.


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool thanks I'll go BA to take a look at it and maybe get some this weekend


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

They may stock it at BA but it will be $$$. 
Try Reef Boutique, Canada Corals or Aquatic Kingdom. 
Call ahead and ask if they have on hand.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

There are a ton of great threads on Reef Central about substrate choices. 
https://www.google.ca/search?q=best+substrate+%2B+reef+central&espv=2&biw=1202&bih=677&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=ebxnVe_hD8KGyAS-_YCQCw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&dpr=1.1#q=best+substrate+%2B+reef+central+site:www.reefcentral.com


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

first contact Fragbox. 
he is the vendor here and has the best prices for dry goods in comparison to any other store in GTA

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Cool, thanks guys. I think I'll go something more heavy and not sand.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

if you haven't already gone out and got sand already, here is a helpful vid from tidal gardens - than's tips and info is always spot on and his videos are well shot


----------



## onri (Aug 7, 2013)

Great vid, thanks Arturo. 

I decided to have a finner substrate and stay away from sand. This will allow me to vacuum on water change.


----------

